# Irish TV licenses



## peatysmoky (15 Nov 2010)

Dear all,

As some of you will know, the common interpretation of current Irish law (specifically, of Part 9 of the Broadcasting Act 2009) is that you are required to have a TV license if you own a TV or any other bit of equipment capable of receiving and displaying visual broadcast signals intended for general viewing. As I have a nice big TV that I use for watching DVDs but no functioning aerial, and have thus far been unsuccessful in my efforts to get any TV reception in the house, I thought I'd try to find out what the legal basis for such a requirement might be. Here is what I found:

*Article 140, Part 9, Broadcasting Act 2009*
*“television set” means any  electronic apparatus capable of receiving*
*and exhibiting television  broadcasting services broadcast for general*
*reception (whether or not  its use for that purpose is dependent on*
*the use of anything else in  conjunction with it) and any software or*
*assembly comprising such  apparatus and other apparatus;*

It’s almost as if the wording is deliberately obtuse. Breaking it down:   
  1. *“television set” means any electronic apparatus capable of receiving*
*and exhibiting television broadcasting services broadcast for general*
*reception *
  This reads as if what is being referred to as a TV set is the whole setup required to receive and exhibit TV – thus a TV plus means of powering it and aerial or equivalent to get a signal to it.

  2. *(whether or not its use for that purpose is dependent on*
*the use of anything else in conjunction with it)*
  This clause seems to be added to clarify that ancillaries to power and get signal to TV are not required for the TV to meet the definition of “television set”. However, taken with the previous two lines, this could now be referring to any part of the setup required to receive and exhibit television broadcasting services when used in conjunction with the other components of this setup. So a power socket now fits the definition established for “television set” – when used “in conjunction” with other things (i.e. “anything else”) they can be used for the purpose of receiving and exhibiting television broadcasting services!

  3. *and any software or assembly comprising such apparatus*
  And now! “any software or assembly comprising such apparatus…” this brings us back to a situation where equipment like the aerial is included in the definition of the TV set. The use of the word “and” rather than “or” indicates that the things described in this section are intended to be additional to (rather than alternatives of) the equipment referred to before. So depending which bit of this statement we go with, a “television set” could be a TV, a power socket, or a combination of TV power supply and signal receiving equipment!

  4. *…such apparatus and other apparatus.*
  What?? Can there possibly be a sensible reason for adding “other apparatus” at the end of this sentence? What does it mean?!?

If anyone can shed any light, either on what this means, or what the legal position of someone in Ireland who owns a TV (or an aerial!) but cannot get a TV signal might be, I would be grateful for a reply!

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## z107 (15 Nov 2010)

It seems to me they no longer know how to define 'TV set'.
TV as we know it is gradually being phased out with the advent of new technology.


----------



## hopalong (15 Nov 2010)

if you get rid of your tv,and your aerial you dont need a lisence.


----------



## Leo (16 Nov 2010)

The legislation does not make any distinction based on whether or not you can receive a TV signal. It's clear that you do require a TV licence.
Leo


----------



## RMCF (17 Nov 2010)

What would happen if, when the property and water taxes come in, that tens of thousands of people couldn't afford their TV licence, and decide not to pay?

They wouldn't take so many to court surely? You have heard the odd case of people getting jail time for not paying bills, but they couldn;t put so many people away for a few weeks.

I could see the number of licence defaulters rocketing as people prioritise their spending.


----------



## Time (17 Nov 2010)

It is bound to happen.


----------



## ariidae (17 Nov 2010)

Hi peatysmoky,

This law is explained in plain english here:
[broken link removed]



> If your household, business or institution possesses a television or equipment capable of receiving a television signal, you are required by law to have a television licence. Even if the television or other equipment is broken and currently unable to receive a signal, it is regarded as capable of being repaired so it can receive a signal and you must hold a licence for it.



Laughable really! If I were you, I'd sell your TV, buy a computer monitor (you can get ones for cheaper than the TV license) and hook up your DVD to it. Instructions here:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4827727_up-pc-monitor-dvd-player.html


----------

